# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Сонные ритуалы

## yakudza

Расскажите, как в вашей семье принято укладывать деток спать. Есть ли у вас для этого особые ритуалы? Как они меняются по мере роста ребенка: двухлетка, трехлетка и т.д.
Особенно интересно, как этот процесс организован в семьях с двумя и более детьми. Какую роль играет в этом папа?

----------


## yakudza

Наш опыт пока такой.
На ГВ засыпали без проблем, конечно. Поэтому кормила в последнее время, превозмагая себя, с большим дискомфортом. Но в один, не скажу, что прекрасный, день, я поняла, что так больше не могу. И не дала грудь. Сказала, что сися болеет. Ничем не мазалась, просто не дала. Вика очень жалостливо ныла, скулила и под свой же плач и заснула. ...
Прошло 2 недели. Днем мы засыпаем через раз, когда рано встанем и сильно умаемся. Под свой скулёж. Вечером то же. Можно сказать засыпать под свои "песни" стало нашим ритуалом.
Сказки она слушает с интересом, поэтому заснуть под них не может. От массажа отказывается.
Мне этот скулеж действует на нервы. Хочется сменить ритуал.

----------


## kazangi

у нас ритуал такой: ванна, чистим зубы обязательно, Уля выключает телевизор сама, выбираем книжку или несколько, которые она хочет, Уля включает лампу, папа выключает большой свет, ложимся и читаем, потом я говорю "всё", сама выключаю лампу и начинаю рассказывать шепотом истории про Улю, или про что-нить еще, если она просит. Постепенно делаю шепот тихим и нечленораздельным, и ритмичным, подстраиваю под дыхание, получается что-то вроде "чччч и чччч и пошел чччч и чччч и тогда чччч чччч чччч...." под это монотонное чч Улька и засыпает, или я раньше засыпаю))) Сейчас при этом рядом Вася сопит, Улька к нему прижимается и я ее по голове еще глажу. Если что-то нарушается в порядке действий - скандал(((

----------


## Polixenia

Со старшей дочкой сонные ритуалы, помимо традиционной ванной и чтения сказок, были такие. Когда совсем мелкая была, в возрасте лет полутора-двух, обязательно перед сном подходили к окну и желали спокойной ночи деревьям, машинам, домам, людям, небу. В общем, всему, что увидели за окошком. Потом в обязательной программе была песенка. Когда Настя постарше стала, перед сном гладила ей спинку, целовала ей пальчики, глазки, ушки и т.д. Еще сны загадывала ей :Smile:  Она, кстати, и сейчас часто просит, чтоб я рассказала, что ей ночью приснится. Очень любит, когда я ей рассказываю истории про то, "как Настя была маленькая". Он часами может слушать про то, как пинала меня в период пузожительства, как она родилась, как агукала... 

С Лизой сейчас тоже стоим у окошка по вечерам и желаем всем спокойной ночи :Smile:  Еще незадолго до сна смотрим на компе мультклип на песню "Зеленая карета". Он божественный! И клип (сделан, как мультик, в лучших советских традициях, длится всего минутки три), и сама песня. Муж говорит, что лучшей колыбельной он никогда не слышал. И я с ним согласна!

----------


## Домик в деревне

У нас банально ванная, потом сказки. Причем сейчас я не укладываю, это делает кто угодно, только не я. Ну и еще если про пап, то у нас папа поет песни, причем одни и те же, репертуар не пополняется, соответственно именно эти песни ассоциируются с укладыванием спать.

----------


## yakudza

> Если что-то нарушается в порядке действий - скандал(((


 5 баллов!)))))))))))))))))))

А как насчет дневного сна?

----------


## kazangi

мы днем не спим, либо спим в машине, если долго ездим.

----------

